# Maglite threads



## 07accordEX (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey does anyone know what size the threads are for the head and tailcap?

Thanks


----------



## KLC (Apr 7, 2008)

Fine thread - 20 threads per inch

Hope that helps! :thumbsup:


----------



## Torque1st (Apr 7, 2008)

What size Maglite?


----------



## KLC (Apr 7, 2008)

Torque1st said:


> What size Maglite?


 
Just an FYI:

I don't know about AAA or C Maglites, but AA and D are as above (fine thread - 20 threads per inch).


----------



## 07accordEX (Apr 7, 2008)

D size, so say I ask someone to rethread it, what do I ask for exactly?
I ask because I know someone who has access to lots and lots of machining equipment


----------



## Torque1st (Apr 7, 2008)

KLC said:


> Just an FYI:
> 
> I don't know about AAA or C Maglites, but AA and D are as above (fine thread - 20 threads per inch).


FYI- The AA are 28TPI, several of us measured them here recently. I don't know about the D size but your info is suspect.

Accord- Ask the machinist to measure the threads. They can do it accurately with no guesswork.


----------



## will (Apr 8, 2008)

For sure the AA is 28 on the tailcap.


----------



## Torque1st (Apr 8, 2008)

It does not help on the D size unit but the AA unit head is a multiple start quad thread with 4 threads per revolution. The thread pitch is therefore a 4x multiple of the basic thread 0.05" pitch size which makes it a 0.2" pitch. Threads like that are interesting to cut.


----------



## Mirage_Man (Apr 8, 2008)

C Mags have 28tpi head threads and 20 tpi tail cap threads.


----------



## Torque1st (Apr 8, 2008)

Mirage_Man said:


> C Mags have 28tpi head threads and 20 tpi tail cap threads.


Check the head threads and see if there are multiple thread starts around the barrel. Measure how much the head advances in one turn also.


----------



## Mirage_Man (Apr 8, 2008)

Torque1st said:


> Check the head threads and see if there are multiple thread starts around the barrel. Measure how much the head advances in one turn also.



I've threaded several C bodies for heads all with a standard 28tpi pitch.


----------



## will (Apr 8, 2008)

Torque1st said:


> Check the head threads and see if there are multiple thread starts around the barrel. Measure how much the head advances in one turn also.



The C & D mag heads are single start threads. I think the reason for the multi start threads in the AA is due to the switch location.


----------



## KLC (Apr 8, 2008)

Torque1st said:


> FYI- The AA are 28TPI, several of us measured them here recently. I don't know about the D size but your info is suspect.


 
I only had the head measured, but it was done with a thread gauge and that is what it came out as. Maybe they misread the number. :shrug:


----------



## Torque1st (Apr 8, 2008)

KLC said:


> I only had the head measured, but it was done with a thread gauge and that is what it came out as. Maybe they misread the number. :shrug:


They didn't misread the thread gage number they just mis-identified the threads. A quad multi-start thread is kind of hard to miss tho. A double is easier to miss but the thread angle on a quad makes it look very strange. The TPI nomenclature is useless for a multi-start thread. The thread pitch and # of thread starts are how they are identified. I have never personally cut a quad but I have cut a double once.



will said:


> The C & D mag heads are single start threads. I think the reason for the multi start threads in the AA is due to the switch location.


You are very probably correct! :twothumbs


----------



## gadget_lover (Apr 8, 2008)

In this forum, there is a sticky "Threads of Intertest".

In that post, there is the thread "Common references" https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/51647

Lots of good measurements there.

Daniel


----------

